

How ContextLogic moved from Scribe to a cloud service to power their A/B testing - kzk_mover
http://blog.treasure-data.com/post/24923649237/using-treasure-data-at-contextlogic

======
kitevc
Really low friction way to get up and running with a super fast cloud data
warehouse. 5-6 x faster than standard mapreduce solutions out there!

